# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [HiFi] ""Τρελάθηκε "" SONY Fh-b900

## turboallani

Καλησπερα εχω ενα τετοιο hi fi αρκετα δυνατο μηχανημα το ειχα σε ενα δωματιο και το χρησιμοποιουσα μια δυο φορες τον μηνα , σημερα που το εβαλα να παιξει καινει διαφορα παραξενα πραγματα. Δηλαδη , ανοιγει και κλεινει μονο του , και παιρνει διαφορες εντολες χωρις να παταω εγω καποιο κουμπι παταω π.χ το aux in για να το συνδεσω με το λαπτοπ και παει μονο στο tuner πειραζονται διαφορες ρυθμισεις μονες τους , παταω το κουμπι γι το equalizer και μπαινει αλλη εντολη σαν να πατησα αλλο κουμπι και διαφορα τετοια και καθε φορα καθε κουμπι εχει και αλλη λειτουργια το βγαλα απ την πριζα αλλα τιποτα εψαξα μηπως εχει κουμπι για ρεσετ αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι.. Τι λετε να εγινε ?

----------


## nyannaco

Κατ'αρχήν βγάλε τις μπαταρίες από το τηλεχειριστήριο, μήπως την έχει ακούσει αυτό και στέλνει ό,τι νά'ναι. Απίθανο, αλλά όχι αδύνατο.
Μετά, κάλυψε το αισθητήριο του τηλεχειρισμού στο μηχάνημα, να δεις μήπως τυχόν κάτι παρεμβάλλει. Επίσης όχι πιθανό, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.
Αν δεν είναι ούτε εκεί το πρόβλημα, τότε ίσως σε κάποιο πλακετάκι κουμπιών. Παίζει να πήρε υγρασία;

----------


## turboallani

δεν εχει τηλεχειρηστηριο το ματακι το καλυψα και παλι τιποτα. Το σπιτι γενικα εχει υγρασια αλλα μου φαινεται απιθανο να ειναι κατι τετοιο γιατι εχω και αλλα πραγματα πουη δεν εχουν βγαλει καποιο προβλημα  , εγινε εντελως ξαφνικα χωρις να πεσει ουτε σταγονα

----------


## xrhstos1978

αλλαξε όλα τα μπουτον

----------


## chipakos-original

Αυτό το πρόβλημα έχει παρατηρηθεί και σε άλλα μηχανήματα Sony Aiwa . Μόνο με Reset θα επανέλθει.Σχεδόν πάντα υπάρχει τέτοιο μικροδιακοπτάκι. Για ψάξε λίγο πιο προσεκτικά.

----------


## turboallani

και ομως δεν βρισκω κατι και στο ιντερνετ εψαξα σε εικονες και αυτα αλλα τιποτα.. Εντυπωση μου κανει πως χωρις να γινει τιποτα μα τιποτα αρχισε ολα αυτα τα παλαβα :/

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Συνήθως σ αυτά τα μηχανήματα reset γίνεται με κάποιον συνδυασμό  πλήκτρων. Ψάξε για service manual. Av έχουν οξειδωθεί οι επαφές των  διακοπτών είναι σύνηθες να πατάς κουμπί και να παίρνει άλλη εντολή,  γιατί τα κουμπιά είναι πάνω σ ένα διαιρέτη τάσης, κι αν η επαφή έχει  αντίσταση βλέπει άλλη εντολή ο επεξεργαστής. Οπότε σ αυτή την περίπτωση  θα φτιάξει αν κάνεις αυτό που είπε ο Χρηστος1978.
Αν παίρνει εντολές χωρίς να πατάς κανένα κουμπί μπορεί να φτιάξει με reset μπορεί και όχι.

----------


## turboallani

Θα ψαξω στο ιντερνετ να βρω μανιουαλ  μπας και βρω κατι , Αν εσεις βρειτε των συνδυασμο πειτε μου , Παντως γιατι ετσι τοσο ξαφνικα ? δεν ειχε δημιουργησει ποτε ουτε καποιο δειγμα π.χ να αλλαξει μια δυο φορες , @Δημητρης104 ναι αλλάζει μονο του χωρις να παταω καποιο κουμπι

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Δοκίμασε να πατήσεις ταυτόχρονα τα κουμπιά Tuner/Band, Display/Demo και Menu2. Ισως μπει στο Key Check mode, όπως ένα παρόμοιο που έχω. Όταν πατάς κάποιο κουμπί πρέπει να σου βγάζει κάποιον κωδικό στο display. Με τον ίδιο συνδυασμό βγαίνεις.
 Για reset Tuner/Band, Display/Demo και Menu3.

----------

katmadas (21-11-14)

----------

